# lucas formula



## jimenezcdt420 (May 15, 2011)

i have been using the lucas formula from the start on my plants and now im in my first week into flowering should i continue using this formula during the flowering stage or change to the 3 part gh nuts they are doing great on lucas for veg but now im at a lost of what to do next ....any suggestions ...here some pics


----------



## StoneyBud (May 15, 2011)

My plants always do well using the GH nutes in the manner that the people who make them suggest. I've never used the Lucas Formula and never will. 

I personally think it's B*S.

There are a lot of people who think highly of it. I'm sure they'll have ideas for you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2011)

I generally use the Lucas Formula for flowering, but not for vegging (I think vegging plants need vegging nutes).  If it has worked for you in vegging, I would say go ahead with it for flowering.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (May 15, 2011)

thanks stoney and thg i will finish this grow with the lucas formula and the next one with gh 3 part to see the differance between the two this is my second grow the first was all males 8 plants.havent seen any pistles yet but this is day seven of flowering


----------



## StoneyBud (May 15, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> thanks stoney and thg i will finish this grow with the lucas formula and the next one with gh 3 part to see the differance between the two this is my second grow the first was all males 8 plants.havent seen any pistles yet but this is day seven of flowering


 
Please understand what I mean when I say it's B*S.

Using any *set* formula for *all* strains is nonsense. That's what I'm saying. There are quite a few strains that I've grown that have required using less nitrogen or sometimes less of everything. The "White" strains Like WW and Snow White. Two of my recent strains. With WW, I had to cut the nitrogen almost in half to keep it right on the edge of a burn, while keeping the Mirco Nutes maxed out and then some. 

Snow White burned if you looked at her the wrong way. Sensitive to everything!

Then you have your Kush strains. I think you could take a gun and shoot a Kush without killing it. Mine has sucked up nutes like a vacuum cleaner and demanded MORE! Kushes love nitrogen! They love Micros! Macros and in betweens!

Then you have your crosses. Your white crosses with kush. Won't take the nitrogen that the Kush will, but will take more than any pure Whites.

See what I mean?

Someone saying that a set formula like the Lucas Formula will work for everything is just as wrong as saying that the *exact* formula that GH lists is perfect for everything.

That's one of the advantages of growing the same strain many times. You learn that strain, that pheno's characteristics, tolerances and it's "kill-zone".

One shot, one strain, you can't know what the heck to give it. On new strains, I start them with 1/8th strength GH 3-Part and work up. Increase the Micro....see what happens. Increase the "Grow"....see what happens. 

I have yet to find one that didn't tolerate the "Bloom" as prescribed by the manufacturer.

That's what I mean when I say the "Lucas Formula" is B*S. Nothing is set in stone with nutrients. It's something you get down REAL good about the 4th or 5th time you grow the same strain.

I do use the GH nutes exclusively. Mostly, I've found their standard formula to work on most strains. Excepting the White strains. White strains are a breed to their own.


----------



## dman1234 (May 15, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> thanks stoney and thg i will finish this grow with the lucas formula and the next one with gh 3 part to see the differance between the two this is my second grow the first was all males 8 plants.havent seen any pistles yet but this is day seven of flowering


 
How old are those plants? , in your first post they look like they should be showing sex by now.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (May 15, 2011)

thanks for the info stoney i thought i would give it a try seems like a simple formula as this is my second grow and i bought thiese beans from attitude well actuly there were freebys dinafem diesal and california hash plant ,the small one in the pic. but i understand about differant strains need differant nuts. i have an aurura  indica and northern lights in one tote the indica isnt doing so well on just lucas but the northen is fine so ineed to seperate them. this tues im changing out the water and use the gh flora 3 part till  finish


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (May 15, 2011)

hey dman my plants are 33 days old started flowering on the 9th of may.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (May 15, 2011)

i have a 600w mh/hps and want to buy a 4x4x72 tent just wondering how many plants i can grow without over crowding


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2011)

I often need to add Cal Mag with GH nutes.

The number of plants you can get into a given space is relative to how long they are vegged, the strain, whether they are Indica or Sativa, and your growing style.  You can get a bunch of sogged clones in or a couple fairly large plants.  Four to six is probably a good number from the looks of your plants--nice bushy plants!


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (May 16, 2011)

thanks goddess i couldnt have done it withouut the help i get from this forum you and stoney and the other guroos have helped me along and im very greatfull its funny reading some of the threads of arguments as i just laugh at them if more people would listen mabe they would learn something ..oh and my plants are now showing little pistles yahoooooo! im going to have meds in about 8 weeks.now this is where patients come to play,i have an indica and northern lights in a small cabinet with a screen above them the cabinet is 2foot x14inches x36inches tall with a 1000w light ....nah just kidding its a 150 hps in there but i have a 2 foot 4bulb h/o t5 vegging them they are 3 weeks from seed and they look short but since it is such a small space how soon can i flower them ,as i learned they will double in size once in flowering and i have no room in my other cabinet as you can see by the pics i have posted


----------

